# Roomette vs bedroom, Orlando vs Kissimmee car rental



## NC_LA (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi! I'm planning to take my 12-year-old to Disney World over spring break next year; considering taking the Silver Star from North Carolina. We would get a sleeper compartment. I've spent a night in a Viewliner roomette before (solo) but she's never been in a sleeper car on a train. I want her to have a good experience. I have a few questions, please:

Roomette vs bedroom: How does sleeping in the top bunk compare between these two? Do you feel more like you'll fall out of the top bunk in the bedroom (perpendicular to travel direction) or in the roomette (parallel)? (I'm wondering if there's a reason other than cost to get a roomette. But for what it's worth, even the bedroom is less expensive than 2 plane tickets right now.)
Anyone have recent experience renting a car at the Orlando or Kissimmee stations? I'm not seeing the Orlando station as a pickup option for Hertz; is it correct that they don't have a counter there anymore?
When I stayed in a roomette, the upholstery smelled like stale cigarette smoke, which made it hard to sleep (I couldn't smell it until I was lying down, and then I couldn't ignore it). Is this common, in which case maybe we should take our own pillows?
Thanks very much!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 1, 2019)

I believe Enterprise will pick you up at the Orlando station. I do not know about Kissimmee. As an Orlando resident, I can state that driving in the Orlando area around the theme parks is a nightmare. Just today, I-4 westbound was shut down (and is still shut down) due to a bus accident. 

I find the lower bunk more comfortable in a bedroom. I do not have enough experience in the upper bunks to compare roomette to bedroom. I have traveled in roomettes on the Silver Star and Meteor for years and have never experienced stale cigarette smoke. It is possible that you were unlikely to have a smoker as a previous occupant of your roomette. I would request new pillows from the attendant in that situation.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 1, 2019)

A small spray bottle of Febreze might help with the bed and curtains

Even on a no-smoking train - some will still smoke in the confines of a roomette ... not to mention that some do not equate vaping with smoking.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 1, 2019)

Qapla said:


> A small spray bottle of Febreze might help with the bed and curtains



Please do not spray Febreze in the confines of a closed sleeper car. Many people are allergic to Febreze, and spraying it may cause serious breathing issues for those afflicted.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 1, 2019)

The bedroom would certainly be more private and more spacious and more fun for a 12 year old. I have never had a problem with the upper berth in both a bedroom or roomette as far as fear of falling out. 

We have stayed in roomettes many times over the past 10 years - never noticed any smoke odor.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 1, 2019)

There is webbing for the top bunk that prevents you from falling out.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 1, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Please do not spray Febreze in the confines of a closed sleeper car. Many people are allergic to Febreze, and spraying it may cause serious breathing issues for those afflicted.



You are quite right ... I spoke without thinking - I can appreciate some being allergic to febreze as I am allergic to several brands of cigarette smoke - some brands give me instant headaches even if it is "stale" ... like that absorbed in fabrics.

Then again, proper cleaning by Amtrak should remove any residual effects of Febreze or smoke.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 1, 2019)

NC_LA said:


> Hi! I'm planning to take my 12-year-old to Disney World over spring break next year; considering taking the Silver Star from North Carolina. We would get a sleeper compartment. I've spent a night in a Viewliner roomette before (solo) but she's never been in a sleeper car on a train. I want her to have a good experience. I have a few questions, please:
> 
> Roomette vs bedroom: How does sleeping in the top bunk compare between these two? Do you feel more like you'll fall out of the top bunk in the bedroom (perpendicular to travel direction) or in the roomette (parallel)?



I applaud your desire for your daughter having a good experience on the train. In my opinion, booking a bedroom would be the most desirable one. Much more room, an in-room toilet/shower facility (taking a shower on a train will be an experience for her to remember, I expect), and a ladder to climb up/down rather than the awkward arrangement used in the Roomettes. And, if she needs to use the toilet during the night (or you do), having an enclosed toilet will provide both you more privacy. 

When I did use a Bedroom's upper berth, I felt secure and was not bothered by the bed's orientation related to the train's direction. I have not used a Roomette's upper berth.


----------



## Sauve850 (Oct 1, 2019)

I echo others opinions that a bedroom is the best way to go. I have been in both types of rooms in the upper berth. Secure in both of them but bedroom being roomier will add to the enjoyment of the trip.


----------



## Maglev (Oct 1, 2019)

I rented a car from Enterprise in Kissimmee, and it was very easy--they picked me up and dropped me off. Compared to Orlando, Kissimmee gives you more train time.


----------



## NC_LA (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## Judy Tee (Oct 18, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Please do not spray Febreze in the confines of a closed sleeper car. Many people are allergic to Febreze, and spraying it may cause serious breathing issues for those afflicted.



But some of us would say the same thing about tobacco smells. It would send me into fits of coughing.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 19, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Please do not spray Febreze in the confines of a closed sleeper car. Many people are allergic to Febreze, and spraying it may cause serious breathing issues for those afflicted.



On a recent trip by sleeper on the Sunset Limited, there was a bottle of Febreze in the bathrooms, both ways. I do believe they were put there by the attendant.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 19, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> On a recent trip by sleeper on the Sunset Limited, there was a bottle of Febreze in the bathrooms, both ways. I do believe they were put there by the attendant.


Yep, I've seen Odor Spray in several Long Distance Bathrooms, including Lysol and Fabreeze, which I dont use due to Allergies.


----------

